# Megaesophagus Gene



## Pida (Mar 16, 2021)

I was thinking about breeding my black GSD but I just found out that her mother threw off the Megaesophagus Gene with her last litter, 1 of the pups had it and died at 2 months old. He’s getting her fixed in April. 

My question is: should I take the chance of breeding my girl? If I do breed her what are the chances that one of her pups will have it?


----------

